# Let's discuss AZ member / internet persona clashes.....



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

.....very few have been absent of this and isn't it kind of silly?   Seriously, how well can you actually know someone by how / what they post?  

Many people on this forum know others in 'real' life, many more do not.  You've got the whole mountain biking, bump skiing circle jerk crew from Connecticut :lol:, some others who partake in regular outings. others that have made a rare cameo at said outings, some like myself who've only met one other Azer and some like cetineade that are completely anonymous from human AZ interaction despite multiple thousand posts.

Yet, as sure as the sun will come up tomorrow, almost all of 'us' have been involved in 'spats'.   

The reality is that written word is perhaps the worst form of communication out there.  I read somewhere and fully agree with the theory that communication is 80% body language, 13% tone of voice and 7% the words you actually say.  Seriously, I could call your mother a whore, but if I do it in Jim Carrey's voice while trying to hug you, most likely you won't try and punch me in the mouth.

I've seen someone like our fearless leader Greg lose composure at times with discussions with HighPeaksDrifter and Snowman, yet for the most part, Greg's a completely docile cat.  I know I've stamped my feet down a bit on people over time.  I thought GSS was a total punk when he first joined and rode him pretty hard, yet now I completely dig his humor and perspective and hope to make some turns with him someday.  Recently I've been somewhat harsh towards ski9 and that's perhaps what has me making this thread. There are very few here that I would say have 'hung out' completely absent of conflict.  Some of us are more abrasive than others, but if you haven't shook someone's hand and looked them in the eyes, how valid can your opinion of said person be?

I'm not sure where I'm going with this, but I think it's an interesting topic.  Wondering what others thoughts are?  

When you take a step back and think about 'internet' communities, it's kinda weird/silly how the soap opera can play out at times no?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

After spending time on a few forums, the moderate side of me usually weighs heavily in my posts, in regards to battles .
I can, and will, disagree with people from time to time, and will post once or twice (three times the charm) to clarify my self, then I walk away.
Being passionate, and having individual thoughts is what makes a forum fun.
In summary.....................
I'm a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




not a


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

Jerk


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2008)

GSS is OK in my book... 

I like most people here..  There are a couple that if they post in a thread I'm active in...  I'll just stop until the post changes pages...

On the Killington site..  I actually would like to see a couple of the moderators...  well...  I'll try and stay positive...  But when my brother was in Iraq one of the moderators came after me due to my liberal views... Mutha F-er posted a video of a guy getting decapitated in Iraq...  I responded but removed the offensive video...  He replied and stuck the video back into my post...   I asked him to take it out... He wouldn't and continued to rail me with no respect given to me and my family suffering with a family member in Iraq...  I tried to put him on ignore - but - you can't put a moderator on ignore...
Meanwhile - I'm having nightmares that my brother was going to get captured and his head cut off...
It was a terible time for me..

It just triggered something in me...  And I went ballistic and sent my msgboard "doomsday poster" that i wrote lose onto the KChat site..   Posted BS messages by the hundreds.....

I quit the board - that was over year ago...   I hope Shortski runs his Corvette into a tree in Faluja Iraq and gets his due...   He is the only person I've met that I hope has terrible things happen to him.....


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 9, 2008)

I enjoy most everyone's perspective here too ! 

We all at times have STRONG opinions and that's what makes this country great - Differances of Strong opinion without bloodshed of the  cyber variety  or  otherwise.


When i was in the real world professionally i would sometimes HIRE contrarians  or "pissed offed"  people cuz they will "get after"   problems and usually solve them , We need a dynamic mix of "  "communication  style types"  in most organizations   -- this forum included !!  It makes for some pretty good, humorous  and interesting discussion. 

PS  : GSS ' humor is just fine   -- i too thought initially he was a bit over the top but have learned to appreciate his humor


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Paul said:


> Jerk



Pipe down douche bag.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

People so, and most of you annoy me.  

If you're a dick on a message forum chances are that you're dick in real life.  I try to give people a chance, seeing as it's hard to tell tone from a typed message, but it usually doesn't take long to figure out who the real numb nuts are.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Who's a jerk? Me??



Well... that or you're paranoid.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Ok just keep that in mind about me ..








Roger that.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Some people probably have an internet persona while other are pretty much true to form.. as for me you will have to figure that one for yourself..



I try very hard to present myself here as I am in real life. After all, I've met probably 75+ AZers in person so I try to keep it real.



bvibert said:


> If you're a dick on a message forum chances are that you're dick in real life.



Right on. I've found that some AZers find this site more of a community rather than a just a message board and they are typically also the ones that are willing to meet up with other AZers to ski, hike, ride, etc. I've never actually met any of the real abrasive posters; probably a reason for that.

The only online personality trait that really rubs me the wrong way are the know-it-alls that are annoyingly condescending. Often times, it doesn't even click with them that they are being so. But let's face it folks, none of us know as much as we think we do. Ironically, I usually respond in kind trying to be as condescending as possible. Probably not a good personality trait on my part...

Overall, 95% of AZers are civil and again all of the ones that I've met in person have been pretty cool.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

I have met Marc, for whatever that's worth, so I guess I'm not completely unknown. 

Much like DMC, I tend to ignore posts that annoy me, but it's rare that I really notice who it is. I spend more time reading the post than I do keying it to any one person. In effect, I guess, you're all one big hive brain to me. Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I have met Marc, for whatever that's worth, so I guess I'm not completely unknown.


I think you are the only one than me who has a higher ratio of posts to people met...

AZ seems to have a nice community mix IMO...you do have the occasional spat but for the most part I think that people here try to be civil and friendly. Those people who are clearly a**holes tend to get called out pretty quickly and they either don't hang around or they get deservedly banned.

One of the best things that happened here was the removal of political discussions...as interesting as they can be (and I've been sucked into them plenty of times) too many times they ended up turning into flame wars.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I have met Marc, for whatever that's worth, so I guess I'm not completely unknown.



And I'm still in therapy.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> And I'm still in therapy.



That poor penguin's never going to be the same.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

I've been involved in a few things online that i regretted.  One big one here and a few on kzone.  I think i've finally learned to walk away from stuff that makes my blood boil or at least respond in a manner that isnt so ridiculously over the top.  

I've met and skied with a large number of people from here and i cant think of one i wouldnt ski with again.  they've all been pretty cool to hang with.  Well, Greg's a nerd but ya gotta respect his passion for skiing. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> I've met and skied with a large number of people from here and i cant think of one i wouldnt ski with again.  they've all been pretty cool to hang with.  Well, Greg's a nerd but ya gotta respect his passion for skiing. :lol:



Come on man, Greg is Rad!



:lol:


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How do you find these real pics of GSS? ..not the fake ones he posts.



Don't tell anyone but.... He's really just an Internet clone I created. Actually, the whole PASR thing is as well. Shhhhhhh....


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Come on man, Greg is Rad!:lol:


 
suck-up!


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

I think that there's no way, when you get a bunch of people together, that you won't at some point get confrontations. The forums are basically the same thing.  The one advantage of a message board is you do have the option of not hitting the "Submit Reply" button, or at least revising your post before pressing it. I think this forum is very civil, and most people that have been on it for awhile, show a certain amount of restraint no matter how heated the thread becomes. Can't say that about other forums I've been on or read. Maybe it's the possibility of some day meeting up with other posters that keeps people respectful, who knows?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> suck-up!



Actually I was further busting his balls, hence the :lol:.  

I guess it's kind of an inside thing, but Greg has been trying to get the word "Radical" to become popular again...


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Maybe it's the possibility of some day meeting up with other posters that keeps people respectful, who knows?



That's my guess. After all, who would want to act like a douche bag online and then shake hands with people he or she insulted? Of course, there are those members that probably have no intension of meeting up with any other AZer so they can be as dicky as they want. I think it was riverc0il that once suggested to only post something online that you would say to someone's face. I can usually get away with throwing an online jab here and there since Brian is usually with me and will hopefully keep me from getting beat up. :lol:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Actually I was further busting his balls, hence the :lol:.
> 
> I guess it's kind of an inside thing, but Greg has been trying to get the word "Radical" to become popular again...


 
Yea I know. I was just bustin yours!  Does Greg wear leggings while saying "Radical", cause that would be like so wicked piss-ah!


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yea I know. I was just bustin yours!  Does Greg wear leggings while saying "Radical", cause that would be like so wicked piss-ah!



The next goal is to bring back the mullet.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can usually get away with throwing an online jab here and there since Brian is usually with me and will hopefully keep me from getting beat up. :lol:



:lol: I got your back buddy... Probably...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Yea I know. I was just bustin yours!  Does Greg wear leggings while saying "Radical", cause that would be like so wicked piss-ah!



I figured, I just wanted to clue in those not in the know.. 

I'm not sure what wears under his ski pants...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> The next goal is to bring back the mullet.


 
Bring Back?!  Later, I gotta go get a haircut now!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> The next goal is to bring back the mullet.



That would be rad!


----------



## hammer (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I think it was riverc0il that once suggested to only post something online that you would say to someone's face.


Good suggestion...I know I haven't always followed it  but I know that I've had my share of times when I've started a post reply but after some thought have never hit the "Submit Reply" button...

One thing I've been wondering is if anyone has met someone from AZ that IRL is different from their internet persona, and if so, in what way.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> One thing I've been wondering is if anyone has met someone from AZ that IRL is different from their internet persona, and if so, in what way.


 
This could get dicey!


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

hammer said:


> One thing I've been wondering is if anyone has met someone from AZ that IRL is different from their internet persona, and if so, in what way.



Well, despite 10K+ posts, Brian hardly utters a word in person. A few grunts here and there and that's about it.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat, I will be completely honest here. Before I met you in person I relied on the way you post and what people said about you (you know, F--n gatorade bottle and all that) and I was scared of you. Thought you were going to end up being a real pompous bighead or something because you were this awesome skiier with a quip about everything and I wasn't sure if your posts were meant in jest or not. Then we hooked up with you at Bromley and it was like, "Wow- this is the nicest guy ever." And now all your posts have me cracking up! So, long story short, I think "internet personas" are often created by the end user and not necessarily the person they're attributed to. You can't really assume someone even has an internet persona until you meet them and get an idea about who they are as a person. Lord knows you guys misconstrue half of what I say as it is!

TBH I think the only person I've met who was exactly as I expected him to be was Marc.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You haven't met me .. Oh I like it better when you _lie .. ".._I will be completely honest here.." so there times when you are not??



She's a woman.  So... all the time.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> TBH I think the only person I've met who was exactly as I expected him to be was Marc.



Still not sure if this is more a compliment or an insult.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Pat, I will be completely honest here. Before I met you in person I relied on the way you post and what people said about you (you know, F--n gatorade bottle and all that) and I was scared of you. Thought you were going to end up being a real pompous bighead or something because you were this awesome skiier with a quip about everything and I wasn't sure if your posts were meant in jest or not. Then we hooked up with you at Bromley and it was like, "Wow- this is the nicest guy ever." And now all your posts have me cracking up! So, long story short, I think "internet personas" are often created by the end user and not necessarily the person they're attributed to. You can't really assume someone even has an internet persona until you meet them and get an idea about who they are as a person. Lord knows you guys misconstrue half of what I say as it is!
> 
> TBH I think the only person I've met who was exactly as I expected him to be was Marc.



You were duped. Pat really is an asshole.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Maybe they both are and that is why she has such a high opinion of him ..
> I go on record saying I have never met either one ...



No...Randi is a sweetheart. Can't figure out how she puts up with that Tim character though...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> No...Randi is a sweetheart. Can't figure out how she puts up with that Tim character though...



Drugs.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Drugs.



I hate to recommend sex, drugs, or insanity to anyone, but it's worked for me.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You haven't met me .. Oh I like it better when you _lie .. ".._I will be completely honest here.." so there times when you are not??



again gramps, I have no idea what you're raving on about. Maybe we should get you a nice seat at the park next to the trash bin so people have to walk up to you when they throw their rubbish out.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> I hate to recommend sex, drugs, or insanity to anyone, but it's worked for me.



Same here...I hope to do drugs, have sex and be insane all todayt


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Yeah well you haven't kissed me yet ..


C'mere baby!!! Pucker up!


I've met two Azers, should have met a few more but was too busy skiing and didn't make it a point to be hospitable at Abasin, Sorry Snowseek 

Both Azers I've met have been splendid! Hope they can both say the same.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 9, 2008)

deadheadskier;283294

I've seen someone like our fearless leader [B said:
			
		

> Greg [/B]lose composure at times with discussions with *HighPeaksDrifter* and Snowman, yet for the most part, Greg's a completely docile cat.  I know I've stamped my feet down a bit on people over time.  I thought GSS was a total punk when he first joined and rode him pretty hard, yet now I completely dig his humor and perspective and hope to make some turns with him someday.  Recently I've been somewhat harsh towards ski9 and that's perhaps what has me making this thread. There are very few here that I would say have 'hung out' completely absent of conflict.  Some of us are more abrasive than others, but if you haven't shook someone's hand and looked them in the eyes, how valid can your opinion of said person be?
> 
> I



I remember getting into it with you before Deadhead, Marc once and GSS quite a bit, probably others I can’t think of right now, but never with Greg where we tried to flame each other that I can remember.

Flaming can be entertaining for the whole forum when things get slow, but after awhile they get boring. I never hold a grudge after.

I really do have a different persona in this forum then I do in person. I’m not sure why.
I’m much more opinionated and confrontational here. I do enjoy a good healthy intelligent debate of issues. I’m not really a “What did you have for breakfast” thread type of person.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

.... so what did you have for breakfast, HPD?


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> but never with Greg where we tried to flame each other that I can remember.



Senility.










 Come on HPD, I just had to. :lol:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I remember getting into it with you before Deadhead, Marc once and GSS quite a bit, probably others I can’t think of right now, but never with Greg where we tried to flame each other that I can remember.
> 
> Flaming can be entertaining for the whole forum when things get slow, but after awhile they get boring. I never hold a grudge after.
> 
> ...



I think these boards are a confluence of a phonecall, email and letterwriting that influences the change in persona. Most of us tend to verbalize differently in writing than in speech.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Still not sure if this is more a compliment or an insult.



Actually.... for once I was giving you a compliment. Wierd, I know. Perhaps I am on drugs....


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Actually.... for once I was giving you a compliment. Wierd, I know. Perhaps I am on drugs....



GTFO.


I'm going to PM Tim and tell him to bring you to see a shrink.  Clearly something's not right.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sweet and adorable you say ?? More like a feral kitten it seems to me .. may be cute but you wouldn't dare pick it up for it would take your hand off..



Are you trying to infer that there's a chance that you could 'pick up' Randi??


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 9, 2008)

xkcd posted a web comic that really speaks to civility on the internet.







 It is an interesting medium almost unlike anything previously expereinced in human civilization prior to the development of usenet and then onto the greater internet. The ability to write someone off completely anonymously and be satisfied with your own mean spiritedness. We have all had a spat or two on the internet (well, most of us at least. there are a few posters such as telemark that I have never seen any negativity from) but how many of us have similar spats in real life? If you disagree with someone, most people disagree respectfully or just walk away from the conversation. In real life, we just ignore people who get on our nerves instead of telling them where to go (for the most part).

Tone is so hard to understand based only on the written word. Especially the way we write these days. Pretty rare you see clear and concise internet posts due to the nature of forums. Pretty easy to skip over the more drawn out and thought out posts as well   When my blood starts boiling, I usually just stop going to the particular forum for a day or two and ignore topics that have caused animosity or high emotion. 

But then again, there are quite a few folks out there with moms that are whores :lol: I just don't tell it to them. To their face or over the internet. You just don't go around calling other people's mom a whore. But it can certainly be insinuated via a Your Mom joke and all is in good fun


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sweet and adorable you say ?? More like a feral kitten it seems to me .. may be cute but you wouldn't dare pick it up for it would take your hand off..



LOL! +1 for you gramps XD


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I was going say along the feral kitten line that I was going to try to win her over by feeding her little scraps of meat but somehow that doesn't sound right ..



Gee.. Ya think??? :roll:




:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Now the evilisMRG could learn something from you .. your the true sweetheart..



Just because she's sick enough in the head to want to kiss you makes her a sweetheart???


----------



## cbcbd (Jul 9, 2008)

I haven't had any specific spats I can remember. I think the same rule of "if you can't think of something nice to say, don't say anything" should be applied more online... but sometimes its so hard to resist!

But having said that, forums, emails... they truly suck. I am already quiet in real life and rely on facial expressions for my sarcasm. Since sarcasm doesn't come often, and its hard to distinguish in written language, it just gets me into trouble sometimes and pisses people off... maybe if I and other sarcastics weren't so lazy to litter our posts with smilie faces things would be better.

Plus, some people you can't really get to know in one day of skiing anyway...





Greg said:


> The next goal is to bring back the mullet.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> You were duped. Pat really is an asshole.



Pat's one of the coolest guys on the board, but that Greg character, well....................................... :lol:

Me, I'm an ahole in person as well as on the board, or at least I try.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> In my book it does ... most younger women like me ..



Fair enough... But aren't most women 'younger' compared to you?


----------



## drjeff (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Just because she's sick enough in the head to want to kiss you makes her a sweetheart???



There was that over the handle bars wipeout that Trek had last week, that might explain some of it


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Me, I'm an ahole in person as well as on the board, or at least I try.



You're not doing a real good job.  You should try harder...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

drjeff said:


> There was that over the handle bars wipeout that Trek had last week, that might explain some of it



Good point, maybe she damaged her head as well as her wrist.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Now the evilisMRG could learn something from you .. your the true sweetheart..


Awe shucks...you're making me blush



bvibert said:


> Just because she's sick enough in the head to want to kiss you makes her a sweetheart???


Sick, perhaps, or maybe I'm just under the influence of pain meds  
You jealous?
I'll save a hug for you.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Good point, maybe she damaged her head as well as her wrist.


well, there is this part of my report that I didn't post here, since Volklgirl who is one of the women who went to Abasin with me and Carrie, doesn't post here:


> Originally Posted by Trekchick  View Post
> What VG hasn't told you, and I left out of the story, is that, I had sand and crud on/in my helmet, so here I was, getting up and sorted out and to help me, She wacked me in the head to knock the dirt off my helmet!!!
> Thanks, I know I can count on you!!!


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> xkcd posted a web comic that really speaks to civility on the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but what if your mom really _is_ a whore.

Anyway... I tend to disagree a bit.  I bet there were telegraph flamewars back in the day.  Let's ask Andy or Jerry, I bet they remember.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 9, 2008)

I wonder if everyone admitted honestly how many people they have put on ignore would add some insight here. I currently have one person on ignore.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I wonder if everyone admitted honestly how many people they have put on ignore would add some insight here. I currently have one person on ignore.



And I'd really wish you'd take me off. I WANT ATTENTION DAMMIT!!!!!!


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 9, 2008)

paul said:


> and I'd Really Wish You'd Take Me Off. I Want Attention Dammit!!!!!!



Lmao


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Lmao



Cool...just checking


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You can do that ?? I have have never done it nor would I .. coward's way out. When someone is on ignore do they just disappear from the forum for you?



Not totally.....cowards way out....I don't think so. What is there to be afraid of. You do know that the flames are not real and actually won't hurt you....:wink:

It did it a couple of years ago, nothing personal. The first and only person I have put on ignore.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> .-- .- ...     -. ---  -
> .- ...    ..-. ..-  -.   --- .-.
> ..-. .- ... -



So true, what a pain in the ass it must have been.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

As was shown here, I think there are cases where aspects of communication get lost, and so even when people aren't jerks and would get along fine normally, there are clashes of typed personalities. I know on more than one occasion, the combination of my sarcastic, dry "wit" and my hesitance to use smilies has led to a comment made entirely in jest being taken differently than intended. This is partly why I just try to ignore GSS; I can't believe he's actually that over the top, and give him some benefit of the doubt that his comments are partly a persona he puts on at an attempt to amuse other people :razz:.

A couple other bits govern my actions here. For one, I do look at this as more of a community, and therefore try to keep it more peaceful than might otherwise. Secondly, I'm bound to using logical arguments. Logic and flame wars just don't mix - I just can't hack a flame war.

There are couple people I generally just ignore, sometimes for stuff that doesn't have anything to do with their personalities. I can think of at least one person whose posts I can't read due to formatting and grammar. Just can't do it.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> As was shown here, I think there are cases where aspects of communication get lost, and so even when people aren't jerks and would get along fine normally, there are clashes of typed personalities. I know on more than one occasion, the combination of my sarcastic, dry "wit" and my hesitance to use smilies has led to a comment made entirely in jest being taken differently than intended. This is partly why I just try to ignore GSS; I can't believe he's actually that over the top, and give him some benefit of the doubt that his comments are partly a persona he puts on at an attempt to amuse other people :razz:.
> 
> A couple other bits govern my actions here. For one, I do look at this as more of a community, and therefore try to keep it more peaceful than might otherwise. Secondly, I'm bound to using logical arguments. Logic and flame wars just don't mix - I just can't hack a flame war.
> 
> There are couple people I generally just ignore, sometimes for stuff that doesn't have anything to do with their personalities. I can think of at least one person whose posts I can't read due to formatting and grammar. Just can't do it.



I remember bumping into you at sundown before the bump comp.  just happened to notice some guy (you) putting a contestant number on his leg by the ski rack.  Mind you, you hadnt posted on az yet and we had never met.  I just said something to the effect of "course is really soft should be a good day".  you looked at me like I had 3 heads and totally ignored me.  

Lol, i never held that against you. :razz:


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Pat, I will be completely honest here. Before I met you in person I relied on the way you post and what people said about you (you know, F--n gatorade bottle and all that) and I was scared of you. Thought you were going to end up being a real pompous bighead




Finally, someone admits to being afraid of me. My own kids laugh at me when i get angry.

You made my night.  I feel like Chuck Norris.  lol.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> I remember bumping into you at sundown before the bump comp.  just happened to notice some guy (you) putting a contestant number on his leg by the ski rack.  Mind you, you hadnt posted on az yet and we had never met.  I just said something to the effect of "course is really soft should be a good day".  you looked at me like I had 3 heads and totally ignored me.
> 
> Lol, i never held that against you. :razz:



The part of the story Pat's leaving out is by that time in the day, Pat was about nine beers deep and what really came out of his mouth was "of course you're really soft, should be gay, eh" and then he puked all over the ground.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> The part of the story Pat's leaving out is by that time in the day, Pat was about nine beers deep and what really came out of his mouth was "of course you're really soft, should be gay, eh" and then he puked all over the ground.




shhhh keep that quiet, my wife is my meal ticket.  i got no pre-nup.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> I remember bumping into you at sundown before the bump comp.  just happened to notice some guy (you) putting a contestant number on his leg by the ski rack.  Mind you, you hadnt posted on az yet and we had never met.  I just said something to the effect of "course is really soft should be a good day".  you looked at me like I had 3 heads and totally ignored me.
> 
> Lol, i never held that against you. :razz:



I was probably just confused by the bib, and had no mental capacity left to deal with human interaction.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I was probably just confused by the bib, and had no mental capacity left to deal with human interaction.



You ladies need to learn how to drink.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> You ladies need to learn how to drink.



yeah, why dont you teach me sometime lightweight. :wink:


----------



## jack97 (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> Finally, someone admits to being afraid of me. My own kids laugh at me when i get angry.
> 
> You made my night.  I feel like Chuck Norris.  lol.



"When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night he checks his closet for Chuck Norris."



I can't enuf of chuck norris facts.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> yeah, why dont you teach me sometime lightweight. :wink:



If you need lessons, you're hopeless. I wouldn't take your money.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> If you need lessons, you're hopeless. I wouldn't take your money.



when was money discussed?

Your assumption of a cash/beer dispersion on my part and a cash/beer consumption on yours brings up an interesting side bar however.  You've now exposed yourself as a fraud.  Who turns down free beer?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

2knees said:


> when was money discussed?
> 
> Your assumption of a cash/beer dispersion on my part and a cash/beer consumption on yours brings up an interesting side bar however.  You've now exposed yourself as a fraud.  Who turns down free beer?



Huh? If a total stranger want to be taught, I'll charge a fee. Fraud? Services = compensation. Take your ratios back to Cuba. Kinda like charging a contractor for using the electricity for his tools while he remodels your house.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I wonder if everyone admitted honestly how many people they have put on ignore would add some insight here. I currently have one person on ignore.



I've never put anyone on ignore, well I did once for like 3 minutes just to test out the feature, but that's it.  Of course I think it would be somewhat irresponsible for a moderator to start ignoring users anyway...


----------



## ski9 (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Huh? If a total stranger want to be taught, I'll charge a fee. Fraud? Services = compensation. Take your ratios back to Cuba. Kinda like charging a contractor for using the electricity for his tools while he remodels your house.



Lemme figure this out, Moe...

If you meet a hot girl in a bar, you should offer her money to hook up?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

ski9 said:


> If you meet a hot girl in a bar, you should offer her money to hook up?



I know that's the way it works on street corners...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> I know that's the way it works on street corners...



You know from personal experience??


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Lemme figure this out, Moe...
> 
> If you meet a hot girl in a bar, you should offer her money to hook up?



Not if you owned the bar. Besides, you'll prolly end up buying her a drink, so that's indirect compensation. And you never offer money.


----------



## ski9 (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Recently I've been somewhat harsh towards ski9 and that's perhaps what has me making this thread.



Just for the record, it would be a drag if anything we posted was taken all that seriously. Deadhead is cool and I've been on MB's long enough to appreciate I'm in someone else's house. I should have been clearer that I was bashing all of baseball. I've been connected to the game for so many years and it's sorta like having a spouse cheat on you (a non-baseball fan probably thinks that's the queerest thing, but whatever---I have a couple of ex-wives who were the biggest sl*ts)....

Thank Buddha (or God) for soccer, which is truly the greatest team sport on the planet. 

And we move on.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I've met two Azers, should have met a few more but was too busy skiing and didn't make it a point to be hospitable at Abasin, Sorry Snowseek
> 
> Both Azers I've met have been splendid! Hope they can both say the same.


I remembered another AZer that I've met and skied with, but he posts rarely, and though he has not interacted with me on the board, he did post something negative about me on AZ.  I'd be happy to not meet up with him again. 

Another question connected to the OP:
Do you have a different perception of Admin/moderators, and interact with them differently?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

ski9 said:


> Thank Buddha (or God) for soccer, which is truly the greatest team sport on the planet.



Cause we all know soccer is good clean fun









j/k


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Cause we all know soccer is good clean fun
> 
> 
> j/k



Indeed it is...

just ask these fans enjoying a good football match-


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I've never put anyone on ignore, well I did once for like 3 minutes just to test out the feature, but that's it.  Of course I think it would be somewhat irresponsible for a moderator to start ignoring users anyway...



It'd put a whole new twist on the Mod/min gig, that's for sure.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Brian, can you put anyone on ignore?
On Epic, the mods/admin can't put anyone on ignore, and no one can put the mods/admin on ignore.

Have you ever tried to put yourself on ignore?
This is the message you get:


> Sorry, no matter how much you try, you can not ignore yourself.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Brian, can you put anyone on ignore?
> On Epic, the mods/admin can't put anyone on ignore, and no one can put the mods/admin on ignore.
> 
> Have you ever tried to put yourself on ignore?
> This is the message you get:



This is what I get when I try to ignore myself:



> Sorry bvibert is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her.



I have successfully ignored a user just to test it out before though.  I just put you on the ignore list actually...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> This is what I get when I try to ignore myself:
> 
> 
> 
> I have successfully ignored a user just to test it out before though.  I just put you on the ignore list actually...


Evidently, we are not allowed to ignore you, but you can ignore us.  Hmmmmmm.

Putting me in ignore is probably a smart idea.


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Evidently, we are not allowed to ignore you, but you can ignore us.  Hmmmmmm.


Sounds about right.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ***IGNORED***



What was that?  I can't hear you... :lol:


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> The next goal is to bring back the mullet.



I just got back for a couple days in Texas...
It hasn't left there... 

But then again they aren't "rad" mountain bikers....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Sounds about right.



Looks like we need to get Greg to fix that.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Looks like we need to get Greg to fix that.



There's no way I'm ever putting you two on ignore.  You say enough about me when you know I'm looking.  I'd be too scared to think what you're saying knowing that I'm ignoring you.


----------



## dmc (Jul 10, 2008)

One interesting thing about my experience on this old interweb thingy is some people I've had heated flame wars with I've become good friends with...  :beer:

I was actually involve in flame wars well before the internet on bbs systems in the 80's..  
Old school!

And as much of an ass I can be in life - I can also be super kind...  On the net and real life...   I seriously try to be good now..  Getting older and less concerned with what others think about subjects that i really care about.....


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

dmc said:


> I was actually involve in flame wars well before the internet on bbs systems in the 80's..


Flame wars on BBSes were THE BOMB!!!!  All with a 1200 baud modem.   :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There's no way I'm ever putting you two on ignore.  You say enough about me when you know I'm looking.  I'd be too scared to think what you're saying knowing that I'm ignoring you.


You took it too literally, my dear.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> There's no way I'm ever putting you two on ignore.  You say enough about me when you know I'm looking.  I'd be too scared to think what you're saying knowing that I'm ignoring you.


Bwwwwaaaaahhhhhaaaahhhhaaaaa!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

severine said:


> You took it too literally, my dear.


That's is when you were supposed to say..........Talkin' about ya, not to ya!


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

That's ok.  He'd be the first to point out that I'm pretty good at ignoring IRL (possibly better than he is).  I get so into whatever I'm doing, I do a pretty good job of zoning out everything else.  I have to be good at it - I'd never get anything done otherwise!   Though much of the time I do it, it's not on purpose.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

I put everyone on my ignore list. It got pretty boring after a while.


----------



## 2knees (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Huh? If a total stranger want to be taught, I'll charge a fee. Fraud? Services = compensation. Take your ratios back to Cuba. Kinda like charging a contractor for using the electricity for his tools while he remodels your house.




So has this become an AZ member/internet persona clash?  :smile:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

2knees said:


> So has this become an AZ member/internet persona clash?  :smile:



As long as its good natured


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Signatures that are longer than the average post.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Signatures that are longer than the average post.



Agreed, they should have smaller font sizes.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Signatures that are longer than the average post.





Moe Ghoul said:


> Agreed, they should have smaller font sizes.


ROFLMAO
I posted in the wrong thread, because I noticed a signature that was intensely long.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ROFLMAO
> I posted in the wrong thread, because I noticed a signature that was intensely long.



I forgot about the news thread, I didn't notice the length til you mentioned it.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> The next goal is to bring back the mullet.



I'm getting a haircut soon... should I rock the mullet for a week or so before I cut it all off?  Will that make me super radical?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm getting a haircut soon... should I rock the mullet for a week or so before I cut it all off?  Will that make me super radical?



Go for it!  Take lots of pictures.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm getting a haircut soon... should I rock the mullet for a week or so before I cut it all off?  Will that make me super radical?





bvibert said:


> Go for it!  Take lots of pictures.



+1. Go for the full-on cheese feathered mullet.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> +1. Go for the full-on cheese feathered mullet.



Totally, you'll be my hero if you do it Austin!  Well maybe not, but I'll probably stop talking about you behind your back at least.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Totally, you'll be my hero if you do it Austin!  Well maybe not, but I'll probably stop talking about you behind your back at least.



But he has to roll with it for a while. None of this cut it, take a pic, and then cut off the rest. I want to appreciate it this ski season, or at least during the next AZ MTB ride. You never know Austin, maybe you can bring it back... :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> But he has to roll with it for a while. None of this cut it, take a pic, and then cut off the rest. I want to appreciate it this ski season, or at least during the next AZ MTB ride. You never know Austin, maybe you can bring it back... :razz:



Yeah, there should definitely be a minimum time line, and least one other AZer should see it in person.  Maybe you should have to take a series of pictures on different days at different public locations holding that days news paper.


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, there should definitely be a minimum time line, and least one other AZer should see it in person.  Maybe you should have to take a series of pictures on different days at different public locations holding that days news paper.



Agreed. This is a serious proposition and we should not take this lightly. I think a 2 month mullet minimum is in order.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Agreed. This is a serious proposition and we should not take this lightly. I think a 2 month mullet minimum is in order.



I second that motion.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm getting a haircut soon... should I rock the mullet for a week or so before I cut it all off?  Will that make me super radical?




Mullet's are the ultimate chick magnet cuts!


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

awf170 said:


> I'm getting a haircut soon... should I rock the mullet for a week or so before I cut it all off?  Will that make me super radical?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

drjeff, your post is wrong on soooooooooo many levels.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> drjeff, your post is wrong on soooooooooo many levels.



Come on Trek, you know you atleast got a little chuckle out of it!   I sure did!


----------



## severine (Jul 11, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I second that motion.


Third!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> drjeff, your post is wrong on soooooooooo many levels.



  I agree  We're on a slippery slope  here -- i  certainly have no problem with folks liking human form  at all -- believe me  !!


BUT THIS is a SKI FORUM ----------------  its NOT TGR ------------------ if ya want that stuff go there with it


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 11, 2008)

Just make sure you have it in time for the Case mtb meat/ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think that the doc's pic was that bad.  All I see is a chick with a really ugly black bikini on..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Come on Trek, you know you atleast got a little chuckle out of it!   I sure did!


I chuckled, you got me there.  Dang!!!



Warp Daddy said:


> I agree  We're on a slippery slope  here -- i  certainly have no problem with folks liking human form  at all -- believe me  !!
> 
> 
> BUT THIS is a SKI FORUM ----------------  its NOT TGR ------------------ if ya want that stuff go there with it


Until you said that, I hadn't noticed that they were nude.  I just thought they were scantily clad, trailer trash.  If I want to see that, I'll go to my family reunion. :lol:


*Sorry, I may have had a teensy weensy bit to do with the recent turn of photo posting.
Forgive me?


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I chuckled, you got me there.  Dang!!!
> 
> 
> Until you said that, I hadn't noticed that they were nude.  I just thought they were scantily clad, trailer trash.  If I want to see that, I'll go to my family reunion. :lol:
> ...



Only if you keep posting more pics of yourself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

Look at all of you

PATHETIC

getting along, joking around, having good harmless fun......makes me sick!


This thread was supposed to be about AZ member internet personality clashing and you're all turning into an ABC after school special where everything is puppy dogs and ice cream


There's only one thing I have to say to all of you


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> puppy dog ice cream



:-o You sick bastard! :razz:


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :-o You sick bastard! :razz:



Are you calling that dork a bastard, you jerk?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

Paul said:


> Are you calling that dork a bastard, you jerk?



Who asked you? Go back to hitting on HS chicks. Tool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 11, 2008)

that's more like it F&%Kers!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 11, 2008)

This place really is turning into TGR.

Now STFU you effin JONGs!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 11, 2008)

Lets all take a DEEP Breath Now  class -  Now  DU  U all feel better ???

Ya little bastids


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Who asked you? Go back to hitting on HS chicks. Tool.



That's what I like about High School chicks, man. I get older, they stay the same age.



oh... ETA: Schmuck!


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

Where are the pics?


----------



## Paul (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Where are the pics?



That's your job. humana, humana, humana...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Where are the pics?



times 2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> :roll:



Me and Jerry used to be BFFs now we'll not even Bros..so sad..uke:


----------



## Philpug (Jun 9, 2009)

Boooring thread drift. I hate ski forums this time of year.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Boooring thread drift. I hate ski forums this time of year.



then why are you here???  Go back to facebook..


----------



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> then why are you here???  Go back to facebook..



 How do you know where else I hang out? Are you stalking me? :-o


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Philpug said:


> How do you know where else I hang out? Are you stalking me? :-o



Actually you came up as a friend suggestion...LMBFAO!!!!!


----------



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Actually you came up as a friend suggestion...LMBFAO!!!!!



You just seemed a bit more concerned with my internet habits that I am comfortable with.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Philpug said:


> You just seemed a bit more concerned with my internet habits that I am comfortable with.



too bad..you seem more concerned about snow conditions than I am comfortable with..


----------



## Philpug (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> too bad..you seem more concerned about snow conditions than I am comfortable with..



Why are uncomfortable with my preference in snow conditions?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

Philpug said:


> Why are uncomfortable with my preference in snow conditions?



:idea:


----------



## Philpug (Jun 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> then why are you here???  Go back to facebook..





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> too bad..you seem more concerned about snow conditions than I am comfortable with..



I guess posts and comments like these are the basis of this thread title. There are numerous times that you attacked me with no provocation.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

Philpug said:


> I guess posts and comments like these are the basis of this thread title. There are numerous times that you attacked me with no provocation.



The fact that you live in PA but hate on the skiing in PA constantly is reason for attack with no provocation..in my next life I want to be just like you!!!

How's your butt-buddy Finndog doing???


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 11, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The fact that you live in PA but hate on the skiing in PA constantly is reason for attack with no provocation..in my next life I want to be just like you!!!
> 
> How's your butt-buddy Finndog doing???



Wait a minute- if there's a reason for an attack with no provocation, isn't it then a provoked attack?

I'm so confused...


----------



## Geoff (Jun 11, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Wait a minute- if there's a reason for an attack with no provocation, isn't it then a provoked attack?
> 
> I'm so confused...



It's not like GSS needs any particular excuse to stir the pot.  He's been doing it since he was a snot nosed high school kid using mommy's Usenet feed to post to rec.skiing.alpine.  Run Google on rec.skiing.alpine and search the group for references to SallyDoug.  The GSS shtick on skiing-related message boards goes back to 1996.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> It's not like GSS needs any particular excuse to stir the pot.  He's been doing it since he was a snot nosed high school kid using mommy's Usenet feed to post to rec.skiing.alpine.  Run Google on rec.skiing.alpine and search the group for references to SallyDoug.  The GSS shtick on skiing-related message boards goes back to 1996.



Geoff is right and he's one of my biggest groupies!!!!


----------

